# Looking for the Ranger Recruiter at Fort Sill



## David Calandro (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello All!

        Through much deliberation (8 months) of attempting to get an 11x option 40 contract, I have failed... However NOT miserably! As of 2 days ago, I signed an annex (reservation) for 13f (Fire Support Specialist/Forward Observer) and must say I am not disappointed with this choice. My goal is still to make it into the 75th Ranger Regiment, and I have been working my ass of physically to make sure I am competitive for selection. (If anyone is interested in my fitness numbers I would be happy to provide them) 
         The reason I was not able to secure an option 40 contract is due to a medical waiver, which made me unapplicable for Airborne out of MEPS. Therefore, it seems I will have to find the Ranger recruiter at Fort Sill (10 weeks to find him, 2 weeks of reception, 8 weeks of AIT). I have already contacted the Ranger recruiting team, however, haven't heard back yet. Wondering if anyone knew what the POC was for the Ranger recruiter at Ft. Sill? (If there is one, I haven't found it) Also, any advice for an aspiring FO would be greatly appreciated. I have done a lot of research before I chose to go down this road, but more info is always welcome!

Introduction

PS: It doesn't seem like I did, but if any of my questions violate OPSEC, please let me know.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Dec 19, 2016)

Your best bet would be to nag your Cadre about talking to him. They know who and where he is because they deal with him almost every class. When I was in AIT, he only came by one time and a few guys filled out packets, none actually accepted. Pretty sure it was because it was December and the recruiter said it's hard for him to get airborne slots for the beginning of the year. You probably won't be able to contact him during basic/reception. You'll be too busy figuring out how to Army during that time. 

Great choice on 13F. It's probably the best job in Regiment. By far.


----------



## David Calandro (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you! 

Other than the studying the FM 6-30, the ranger handbook, rucking, annihilating the APFT and other physical standards. Are there any other suggestions for showing up to AIT adequately prepared?


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Dec 19, 2016)

It's hard to learn call for fire without actually doing it. I honestly don't think you'll understand anything in the FM anyways. Right now, focus on PT and basic training stuff. Like rank and what not. 

Always shoot for the closest target.


----------



## David Calandro (Dec 19, 2016)

I appreciate the advice RUBSUMLOTION.


----------

